# Favorite Beans 2014



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Its been a while since I've posted anything meaningful, so thought I'd start a 2014 bean thread.

Split into 4 categories, pick your favorites for 2014:-

For me its....

Espresso

Hasbean Costa Rica El Pilon Natural Catuai - strawberries, dark chocolate, clean, great aftertaste, found it really nice

Brewed

Hasbean Bolivia Finca David Vilca Natural (farm) Caturra - amazingly clean natural, cherryade, lush!

Milk Based

Union Roasted Guatemala Liberacion - cuts through milk really well, nice flavour

Allrounder

Rave Signature Blend - a go-to blend for guests, works great in espresso and in milk

What has everyone else been enjoying this year?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Espresso

Caffenation Mexico Kassandra Pacamara

Brewed

Caffenation Kenya Zahabu AB

Milk Based

<dont drink it></dont>

Allrounder

Caffenation LGB (changes every month but all of them are good)


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

Espresso and milk based: Rave Cuban Serrano


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Espresso: Mahogany Roast Jampit Hit (Coffee Compass)

Milk: Colombian from Foundry or Guatemala San Sebasitian Washed (Hasbean)

Brewed: Finca Escocia (Hasbean)

All-rounder: El Salvador CoE (Extract)

Milk hardest decision for me: the flat white of the Colombian Callum made for me at the brewed day made me completely rethink what Colombian coffee could be like but two things sway me towards the Guatemalan 1) I don't think I could replicate the shot or the milk from that day 2) for my palate the Guat is much more of a daily drinker.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Probably worth mentioning that I regretted buying the Jampit as soon as I opened it and smelt it *BUT* very quickly had my prejudices proved wrong. I like a whole range of roast levels and wanted to give the jampit a go as it got such great reviews on here. I'm still confused as to how they could roast something so dark without roast/bitter being the dominant flavour. A really great coffee which tasted all the better for realising how wrong I could be!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Love Jampit Hit!


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

sumatra aceh full city+ ristretto, like toffee lava, Wow!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Espresso Foundry LSOL Beans. Possibly Extract Cup of Excellence.

With Milk Extracts Unkle Funka (I don't generally drink milk)

brewed - Aeropress Hasbeans Escocia

Having said that Hasbeans latest IMM offering is really doing it for me as an espresso, but I've only had a few shots of it.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

I completely loved the hasbean Escocia cup of excellence IMM and subsequent forum deal. Really chocolatey and delicious as espresso


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Can I pick two for each ???

Espresso

Foundry LSOL Beans & Extract Bello Horizonte Cup of Excellence

Milk

hasbean - El Salvador la finca washed bourbon

Brewed

J Atkinson - Ethiopian - Yirgacheffe Shalaitu

Hasbean - Costa Rican El manatial yellow honey

All Rounder

For me this means yummy brewed , espresso , milk the lot ....

Hasbean La Illusion yellow honey bourbon


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Nod said:


> I completely loved the hasbean Escocia cup of excellence IMM and subsequent forum deal. Really chocolatey and delicious as espresso


Yeah, that escocia is amazing coffee definitely!


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Can I pick two for each ???
> 
> Espresso
> 
> ...


Some nice beans there..I've gotta try more extract stuff really.

Had some of their original a couple of years back, was good!

Have you tried their strongman?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

aphelion said:


> Some nice beans there..I've gotta try more extract stuff really.
> 
> Had some of their original a couple of years back, was good!
> 
> Have you tried their strongman?


I was going to order a couple of Guatemalans from extract this weekend, will let you know how I get on.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Guatemalan Finca San Sebastian - Natual - Bourbon

absolutely my highlight this year, fruity, funky, boozy and rich tasting. Lovely medium roast from HasBean.

Its good to see HB doing a few roasts in the medium and even medium / dark range. Lots of great stuff coming from them this year.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

shrink said:


> Guatemalan Finca San Sebastian - Natual - Bourbon
> 
> absolutely my highlight this year, fruity, funky, boozy and rich tasting. Lovely medium roast from HasBean.
> 
> Its good to see HB doing a few roasts in the medium and even medium / dark range. Lots of great stuff coming from them this year.


Yeah agreed, i'm enjoying their IMM El Salvador at the minute, probably on the darker side of medium. Found their Bolivians really great earlier in the year


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

i bought all four varieties of the Nicaraguan Finca Limoncillo. Looking forward to getting stuck into those!


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Espresso: Square Mile - Kochere Natural Espresso (Super sweet cherry cola)

Milk: North Star Roast - Rwanda Gashonga (Bakewell Tart)

Brewed: HasBean - Finca Escocia (Fruity milk choc)

All Rounder: Square Mile - Red Brick (The one with 4 components and Ayichesh in it!)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Oh yeah....the square mile kochere was dynamite


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Oh yeah....the square mile kochere was dynamite


It was wasn't it... I've never come across anything quite like that before, I pray it becomes available again!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mine would be (although i'm really crap at remembering stuff like this):

Kochere

Notes Bokaso

Has Bean Rwanda Shara

The Cult of Done that was Hunkute only

Has Bean Yirgas


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Easy. Wahana Estates Natural process from Sumatra roasted by Monsoon Estates.

Absolutely blew everything out of the water for me this year.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Yes, that actually goes for everything.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Scotford said:


> Yes, that actually goes for everything.


Sounds good, just checked out their website, anything else you'd recommend?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

What do you like? I'm kinda their experimenter.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Also, what's your brew method?


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Extract - Bello Horizonte is up there


----------

